# Flashlight parts, tools, Hinderer knife screws - All Free



## lightknot (Jan 10, 2021)

*Free Stuff*

Stuff- All Free. Let me know what you would like. Please only take what you can use, or what you really want.

AVAILABLE:
Procell AA batteries, new. Packs of 5 AA batteries ea. 
Stainless steel split ring keyrings. Packs of 10 ea. 
Hinderer clip / filler tab screws. Black pan Philips, stainless Allen drive cap screws. Sampler packs. 
Gold flashlight switch springs. Packs of 5 springs ea. 
Princeton Tech bulb and reflector kit. 
USB to Micro USB charging key / cable. 
ViewTainer (Home Depot) cylindrical container, black and clear. 
MagLite heads. These are for D cell flashlights and have the small logo on the head. Make sure this is the one you need, there are two sizes of D-cell head openings. Six available. 
All of this stuff is free. If you see anything not mentioned, that's in the pictures, just send interest.









TAKEN:
Sapphire blue led keychain light. 
Surefire O-rings assorted. Packs of six assorted. Fifteen or so packs. 
Surefire literature. 
18650/26650 adapter sleeve.
Tool kit- drivers , spudgers, 30 bits, brush, tweezers, phone opening tools. 
Anodized aluminum colored keyrings. 10 packs of 10 rings ea.
Carabiner, black.
Drop in, LED, quad die? , brass body, with spring. 
Drop in adapter rings. for adapting Surefire style drop ins to 18650 lights. Five packs of 5 rings ea. 
MagLite small parts kit, tailcap, spring, foam, 3 spare bulbs, bi-pin bulb, o-ring, sleeves.
Lanyards - long, short, braided paracord. 
Two bay 14500 battery charger. 
Prometheus titanium pocket clip. Fits Surefire 6P and similar. 
Black crennelated bezel. Used. fits Surefire Z44 bezel from 6P and similar. 
LeeF body for P1D flashlight. Anodizing is a bit off. Brand new. 
Vital Gear E2C adapter. Brand new.
New 12V LED's, on an aluminum strip. 3 LED's and one resistor per piece.
Empty film canisters, new. Packs of 5 ea.
Spinner sealed bearings, new (2). For building a fidget spinner.


----------



## xdayv (Jan 10, 2021)

If you will ship international, i will pay for the shipping. I need some Surefire o-rings, i used up mine. If okay, i will take the assorted SF o-rings & SF lanyards. Thank you.


----------



## Rmb (Jan 10, 2021)

-I’ll take the tool kit!
-Anodized key rings 
- stainless split key rings
- AA BATTERIES


----------



## xdayv (Jan 10, 2021)

xdayv said:


> If you will ship international, i will pay for the shipping. I need some Surefire o-rings, i used up mine. If okay, i will take the assorted SF o-rings & SF lanyards. Thank you.


Thank you for your generosity. 

If ok, i will also kindly take this:
Sapphire blue led keychain light


----------



## altermann (Jan 10, 2021)

Will take surefire literature, 18650 sleeve, few packs yellow springs, dropin and few packs of hinderer screws


----------



## A-MAC (Jan 10, 2021)

Disregard. Read it wrong.


----------



## teak (Jan 10, 2021)

I'll take the hinderer screws please

Sent from my SM-N970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 10, 2021)

I’ll gladly take some knife screws and film holders please. Do you prefer payment with cashapp or PayPal these days? 

You are always helping people out and give exceptional customer service. One day I hope there is something you need that I have so I can pay back the favor.


----------



## aau007 (Jan 10, 2021)

I like to get the followings if still available.

Drop in, LED, quad die? , brass body, with spring.
Drop in adapter rings. for adapting Surefire style drop ins to 18650 lights.
Empty film cannisters, new. Packs of 5. (I really only need a couple of them)

What's the address for postage helper?


----------



## lightknot (Jan 10, 2021)

Ok orders received and shipping everything today. No postage necessary.
Jeff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thermal guy (Jan 10, 2021)

Is the tool kit spoken for?


----------



## Mr. Shawn (Jan 10, 2021)

Hi lightknot. Thank you for our ongoing generosity. You are such a significant part of our flashaholic community, and I hope some of us can return the favor to you one day.

I am interested in the 2-bay 14500 charger, but I don't see it in the picture, unless I am just overlooking it. Will you please state the brand or share a picture? Thank you again.


----------



## lightknot (Jan 10, 2021)

*Altermann* you have the surefire literature, 18650 sleeve, a packof gold springs, dropin and a sampler pack of Hinderer screws. Shipped.
*Teak,* you have a sampler pack of Hinderer screws. Letter shipped.
*bigburly912,* you have film canisters and Hinderer screws. Thanks for the kind words. Package shipped.
*aau007* you have the adapter rings and film canisters. Shipped.
*thermal guy*, the tool kit is taken.
*Mr. Shawn*, you have the battery charger. Shipped.

Thanks to all, and to CPF.:grouphug:


----------



## aginthelaw (Jan 12, 2021)

Mom made you clean your room?


----------



## lightknot (Jan 12, 2021)

aginthelaw said:


> Mom made you clean your room?



Yes, I have to clear some space, I need room to turn around!


----------



## TILL-22 (Jan 12, 2021)

Do you still have some film cannisters? I could use some. Also a few of the steel aplit rings, but not an entire pack


----------



## RamTuff (Jan 12, 2021)

Lighknot, you're too kind and generous.

May I get:
Surefire O-rings assorted. Packs of six assorted.
Drop in adapter rings. for adapting Surefire style drop ins to 18650 lights. Packs of 5 rings. Several available.


----------



## lightknot (Jan 13, 2021)

*Till-22* fim cans and split rings coming to you by US mail as soon as you send me your shipping address.
* RamTuff,* no problem, Surefire O-rings and drop in adapter rings headed your way - send your shipping address.
Both already packed up, just waiting on addresses.


----------



## TILL-22 (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello LK, thank you, also thanks for your generosity. I'll be happy to cover the shipping cost!

I just sent you the address per PM.


----------



## a1sealbeach (Jan 13, 2021)

I got the package tonight as usual super fast shipping. Thanks for all those extras.


----------



## bigburly912 (Jan 14, 2021)

Thanks again pal.


----------



## Rmb (Jan 15, 2021)

Package arrived! Thanks again lightnot! Very kind of you!


----------



## RamTuff (Jan 19, 2021)

Just received my order Lightknot, undamaged and in good order, thanky Sir!


----------



## CanAm (Jan 22, 2021)

If the surefire O-rings are for 6p/G2 lights I'd appreciate a set. Shipping is to Canada, I'm happy to pay the postage. 

Thanks!


----------



## TILL-22 (Jan 22, 2021)

Hello, package received. Thanks again, LK! Have a good weekend.


----------



## lightknot (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks all for the kind words.



*CanAm* Yes. Pm sent.


----------



## lightknot (Feb 24, 2021)

Hinderer Knife Screws available. Free


----------



## jaybeen_there (Feb 25, 2021)

Hi, may I have a pack of Hinderer Knife Screws? Thanks you very much. Will PM you my address.


----------



## nottefonda (Feb 25, 2021)

If still available I like a pack of Surefire o-rings  pm incoming...


----------



## lightknot (Feb 25, 2021)

Yes, no problem. PM replied.


----------



## hakyru (Feb 25, 2021)

P.M. incoming for one pack of Surefire o-rings


----------



## lightknot (Feb 25, 2021)

Payment received. Two packs, for Hayley, and Fabrizio, will be shipping soon.
Thank you.


----------



## lightknot (Mar 21, 2021)

More Hinderer Screws available.


----------



## aginthelaw (Mar 25, 2021)

I’ll take the maglite small parts lot, a pack of the procells and a pack of the surefire o-rings


----------



## lightknot (Mar 25, 2021)

Aginthelaw, they’re yours. Found your shipping address. You package has shipped.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aginthelaw (Mar 26, 2021)

thank you sir


----------



## newbie66 (Mar 28, 2021)

Are the surefire O-rings for E-series lights also? I'd appreciate 2 sets regardless. Shipping is to Malaysia, I will pay the postage.


Thanks!


----------



## lightknot (Mar 28, 2021)

I do have some E-head, C-tail, o-rings as part of the package. I will get some shipped to you when the post office opens on Monday, tomorrow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## newbie66 (Mar 28, 2021)

Oh nice.
Many thanks! 😁


----------



## lightknot (Mar 29, 2021)

Out of Surefire o rings.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 1, 2021)

If they're still available I could use a pack of AA's and the carabiner. Thank a bunch! PM sent.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 1, 2021)

*olddogrib*
They're yours. Shipping now.


----------



## aginthelaw (Apr 1, 2021)

if you have any Anodized aluminum colored keyrings left, I'll take some


----------



## lightknot (Apr 2, 2021)

aginthelaw said:


> if you have any Anodized aluminum colored keyrings left, I'll take some



I have quite a few left. No Mag bi-pin bulbs, though. I’ll ship you some rings.


----------



## a1sealbeach (Apr 2, 2021)

PM & PP sent.


----------



## a1sealbeach (Apr 3, 2021)

Got the package few minute ago. As usually fast and insured. And contents are simply more than generous. Thank you.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 6, 2021)

Glad to help. New items added.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 6, 2021)

I’ll take the Prometheus titanium pocket clip and crenellated Bezel if I can.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 6, 2021)

thermal guy, you may have them. 
Edit: titanium pocket clip and cren bezel shipped.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 14, 2021)

Many items still available and new items added.


----------



## thermal guy (Apr 15, 2021)

Package got here safe and sound and already put into use. Thanks again my friend.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 15, 2021)

Great news. Enjoy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dirty wage guy (Apr 15, 2021)

Leef p1d body and Prometheus Ti 6p clip? I’d love to have those! Lol


----------



## lightknot (Apr 15, 2021)

DWG, the Prometheus titanium clip for Surefire was taken some time ago. You may have the Fenix P1D body. Please PM me your shipping address.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## knfmkr (Apr 21, 2021)

Hello lightknot,
Dang that a lot to just give away. Very kind and generous. If possible I’d like the Vital Gear E2C adapter and some Hinderer screws. I’ll gladly pay shipping. I’ll pm you my address. Thank you!


----------



## lightknot (Apr 21, 2021)

Ok you’ve e got them!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## newbie66 (Apr 22, 2021)

Got my package safe and sound. Thanks lightknot!


----------



## lightknot (Apr 22, 2021)

My pleasure.


----------



## lightknot (Apr 26, 2021)

LED's added.


----------



## knfmkr (Apr 29, 2021)

Parts arrived today. Thank you lightknot!


----------



## lightknot (Apr 30, 2021)

You are quite welcome!


----------



## lightknot (Jul 9, 2021)

More free stuff available.


----------



## Espionage Studio (Jul 10, 2021)

*Re: Free Stuff*

Interested in the spinner bearings and 1-2 packs of AA batteries. My daughter dropped my, eh... I mean her spinner on the floor and it isn't as smooth anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lightknot (Jul 10, 2021)

*Re: Free Stuff*

Sure . Pm sent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## lightknot (Jul 11, 2021)

*Re: Free Stuff*

Your (daughter's) bearings and batteries have shipped. More stuff available.


----------

